# M85p



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been looking into an M85P for haying and utility work. Anyone has any experience with or own one? Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello widowmaker2013,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum. Welcome!

Mahindra makes a decent tractor. I have no knowledge of the M85P model. My neighbor had a smaller model Mahindra for about 10 years. He had no problems with it as far as I know. He did complain about the wiring quality on that tractor, but never did anything about it. Hopefully, Mahindra has improved the wiring quality on later models. 

My only concern would be Dealer support. Do you have an established Mahindra dealer in your area where you can get parts when required? On a timely basis? 
__________________________________________________________

My favorite Mahindra story involved my neighbor's tractor. He wasn't home - out of town on business. His wife was backing a long horse trailer into a shed in the dark (with the Mahindra parked on the opposite end). She backed into the rear of the Mahindra, and it rolled out of the shed, down a small slope, and into a pond behind the shed. She called me to help out. I pulled the tractor out of the pond and she put it back under cover. No harm done to the Mahindra.


----------



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Mahindra dealer is about a half hour away and very established. My other choice was the Branson 7845. That dealer is much farther. The mahindra is heavier and will lift more than the Branson but it lacks the power shuttle,rear 3pt controls and 750 (economy) pto. The mahindra also has 10 more pto horsepower. Both tractors are the same price.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A power shuttle and other fancy equipment is nice, but can be a major repair cost factor in years to come.


----------



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's true! What tractor do you have? Thanks for the funny story.


----------

